# Comfy toddler underwear?



## mommyabroad (Dec 2, 2004)

DS announced that he was done with nappies and ready for underwear and after a fair amount of success with the potty, he's decided that underwear is "too tight" and he'd rather wear a diaper. I've only tried Hanes toddler briefs and despite stretching the waistband, they do seem tight. Any suggestions on comfortable toddler underwear without a constricting waistband? He's a petite little guy!


----------



## JunieMoon (Apr 3, 2006)

Gerber brand makes soft, padded cloth training pants. They are very comfortable and if they have an accident it catches some of it.


----------



## JunieMoon (Apr 3, 2006)

I forgot to add that you find them in the baby section near the onesies, etc.


----------



## merrybee (May 18, 2002)

Hanna Andersson has underwear with the elastic completely covered. They were the only ones my dd was comfortable in. The are quite pricey though. Hope you find something.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I found SUPER soft and comfy OshKosh brand underwear at Burlington Coat Factory. Its great. DS previously had Hanes and whatnot from Target and they all left red marks on him but not these.


----------



## NannyL (Oct 11, 2005)

Lands End makes cute and super-comfy toddler and kids underwear. (I only have experience with the girls underwear, but I would assume that the boys underwear is equally cute and comfy.)


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

I know people who only use Hanna Andersson for their children's underwear. That's the only thing they buy from the catalog, and it's the only kind of undies their kids will wear.

ETA:
Well, actually it's only one kid. Their kid had a hard time with underwear, and they found that the HA undies worked for her. That's what they always buy from the catalog. I think I was once looking (unsuccessfully) for discount codes for Hanna Andersson online, and came across a mainstream discussion about kids clothes, and some people there were saying the HA undies were the only ones their kids would keep on, too. So I got the idea that others had the same experience.

I've only had experience with the Hanna Andersson training underwear, and only a tad of experience with them so far; they're soft and seem comfy. Definitely not too tight on my lanky and slim toddler.

I've seen the Land's End ones previously mentioned. They have really good customer service and an unconditional guarantee, too. It might be worth it to give them a try first, and see if they meet with approval. Or try the OshKosh, if you've got a Burlington Coat Factory nearby. Because the Hanna Andersson clothing is more expensive. I find that the price is generally worth it for us (we like to buy the HA pjs on sale at the end of the season for use the next year) because they are comfy, they wear really well, and they fit for a long time. And many of the fabrics are Oeko-Tek certified, if not also organic cotton.


----------



## mommyabroad (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks for the great suggestions!


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

We got my son the boxer-briefs and he liked them much better than regular underwear. Easier to get on (leg holes are easier to determine because they are like little shorts)... extremely soft.

Got them at Target. Bought him an XS pair. Not sure if they're Target Brand, Hanes, or Fruit of the Loom.


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

We have been using the gerber underwear (got 'em at Target, in the baby/toddler section near the onesies and other packaged clothing) and they seem to be quite comfy. I bought the white briefs and tie-dyed them!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

In my experience you need to size up with Toddler undies. For some reason they shrink or are made too small in the first place. My 28 month old wears size 4T!


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

I was going to mention the size up for toddler undies. Nathan cant get the 4T's down over his bubble butt. He goes commando most of the time in shorts or sweats. I looking for size 4-5 boxers if anyone sees any pm me!


----------



## rubelin (Feb 3, 2002)

We really like the boys briefs at GapKids. They start at XXS, which is sort of like 2T, but fit my oldest son at 6 mo (though a bit roomy). Their XS is still pretty poofy on my little one, who's exactly a 2T right now. The waistband elastic is very soft (don't get the ones at Old Navy, that elastic is like a knife) and they have the overlap in the front, where you can stick a folded washcloth to make them into trainers.

I always look for clearance prints cause they are a bit pricey, but they also last really long and all the ones from my oldest are in good enough condition for my little one, so it will be at least 3 years of wear out of them.


----------

